# Baby to adult pics? & at what age can you probe baby tegus?



## tora (Jul 6, 2011)

I've seen a lot of B&W's grow up, but haven't seen any progressive pics of reds. I'd like to see what sort of pattern/colors to look for. There's one that's SOOO CUTE and has bright red and a ton of white, but it's foot looks messed up and it's missing a toe. It has a sibling and both are tame babies, but I can't tell for sure if they're male or female. There's another one that doesn't have as nice of a pattern but it looks like a boy... Which leads to my next question. At what age can you pretty accurately tell gender by probing? I'm assuming it's safe even at smaller sizes so long as the right size is used. These babies are on the smaller side, but only the smallest one has even a hint of green left on their head.

I plan on taking pics tomorrow morning, if you guys could give me some input then as well.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 9, 2011)

I went to a well known reptile place and I was told almost 2 feet. . I think I have heard Bobby does it to hatchlings but he has alot of experience. I don't know where you would find someone with that kind of experience.


----------

